# tortoises in 4-H???



## Angi (Jan 28, 2010)

Does anyone know if 4H has any desert tortoise programs. I am in Ramona Ca. and 4 H is pretty big. I know someone that just got a grant to start a bee project. I am a newbie, but I have enough property and weeds and I am willing to learn. Any thoughts?

Angi~ Mother of two boys, two dogs and two desert tortioses.


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 28, 2010)

*RE: Don't know where this belongs.*

what is 4H?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2010)

*RE: Don't know where this belongs.*

OMG!, Spike!!! You have never heard of 4H?

Its a very large organization that encourages youngsters to get involved in raising animals. They have judging at the different fairs around the country where kids can bring their 4H project and compete.

http://4-h.org/4hstory.html

I don't know of any, Angi. It sounds like a good thing to get your kids involved with. I hope you find something.


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 28, 2010)

*RE: Don't know where this belongs.*

oh cool. learn something new everyday! i cant remember the last fair I was at...more than 15 years ago!


----------



## Angi (Jan 28, 2010)

*RE: Don't know where this belongs.*

It is really big here. Kids raise cows and pigs and then auction them off at the fair. I know someone that got a BIG grant to raise bees, because nobody else was doing that in 4-H. I doubt anyone has a tortoise group yet. I will have to investigate.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 29, 2010)

I know about 15 years ago in Nebraska, my children were showing their turtles and tortoises in 4H...including Elmer our Desert tortoise.  At that time there was no specific project for them other then small pets.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 29, 2010)

I didn't even know 4H did anything with turt/torts! Do they everywhere?


----------



## dmmj (Jan 29, 2010)

I am pretty sure 4H only deals with farm animals.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 30, 2010)

I would think that 4-h would support having torts and turts. I know at our fair that some kids had hermit crabs and lizards under the small animal program.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 30, 2010)

dmmj said:


> I am pretty sure 4H only deals with farm animals.



Nope, 4H deals with everything in life!  From the basic like cooking and sewing, to all kinds of animals, to taking pictures of them. Then there is woodworking, plant science, electrical things, mechanics, even family histories. I always think they have everything covered, but if not, they even have a project called, "Do Your Own Thing".

The small animal projects, as you would expect are very popular in the larger cities. FFA stayed more toward the actual farm animals and crops.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 30, 2010)

We had FFA and 4H at my school growing up, but I never was involved... other than going to the country fair and looking at the sheep and ducks they raised... I probably would of joined if I knew I coulda showed off a tort or turt! lol


----------

